# kde, zaznaczanie ikon - wygląd tegoż

## matiit

mam kde z portage i każdy wie jak to wygląda  :Smile: 

a chciałbtm coś takiego:

[IMG]http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/4255/zrzutekranu1jw1.th.png[/IMG]

co odpowiada za to że w MDV i (o ile dobrze pamiętam) kubuntu) zaznaczenia są takie?

Da się to gdzieś ustawić?

Bo szukałem po kcontrol i za nic nie mogłem znaleźć...Last edited by matiit on Sat Sep 15, 2007 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Grzesiek

Właśnie. Także dołączę się do pytania. Kiedyś bardzo długo tego szukałem i niestety nie znalazłem.

----------

## largo3

Jeżeli chodzi o zmianę przycisku K-Menu to można to zrobić używając KBFX.

----------

## matiit

largo3

to wiem

Chodzi o te zaznaczenia ikon (a raczej nazw ikon)

----------

## Zwierzak

Dziwne, ja mam dokładnie takie jak na obrazku. A jakie są inne?

PS. Zainstalujcie layman'a i zainteresujcie się repo xeffects i flagą USE="preety"

EDIT: Taka jedna mała flaga, a całkiem nieźle poprawia wygląd niektórych rzeczy w gentoo

----------

## matiit

a tak w ogóle co ona robi?

ok

 tu jest pies pogrzebany  :Smile: 

```
mat@localhost /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/kde-base/kdesktop/files $ ls

kdebase-3.5.5-kdesktop-rounded-text-box-corners.patch

kdesktop-transparency-0.1.patch

mat@localhost /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/kde-base/kdesktop/files $  
```

Tylko jest jeden problem:

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7  USE="pam -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1  USE="hal ldap -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.7  USE="xcomposite -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kickoff -pertty -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1  USE="opengl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -pertty -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3  USE="-arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -pertty -transparency -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7, kde-base/kfind-3.5.7, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3, kde-base/kicker-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4)

```

Czt da się to zrobić jakoś inaczej?

----------

## znal

przejście z monolitycznego ebuilda kdebase na rozdzielone powinno pomóc 

wymaga to odinstalowania kdebase i zemergowania poszczególnych rozdzielonych ebuildów

być może jest jakiś szybszy sposób na to

----------

## matiit

a nie mógłbym tych patchy wrzucić do files pakietu kdesktop i przebudować kdebase? zadziała to?

----------

## lmmsci

Zdaje się, że w overlau xeffects-experimental były patche do monolitycznego kde, ale nie dam sobie nic za to uciąć   :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

a nie moge TU:

ls /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesktop/files/

Wrzucić tych paczy true transparency i rouned coś tam i dać emerge kdebase?

----------

## w.tabin

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> ....flagą USE="preety"

 

czy nie chodziło Ci przypadkiem o 

```
pertty
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## matiit

chyba jak już to pretty  :Very Happy: 

cały czas pytam czy jak wrzuce te pacze do /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesktop/files i dam emerge kdebase to mi sie przebuduje z tymi paczami

----------

## unK

Nie, musisz dopisać to do ebuilda, żeby portage te patche zastosował.

----------

## Arfrever

Tu jest opisane, jak używać `epatch`.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## matiit

Niestety dla mnie za wysoka szkoła jazdy  :Sad: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> chyba jak już to pretty  

 

Może jednak nie

```
emerge -pv kdesktop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="arts pertty* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -transparency -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB [1]
```

ale jakie ma to znaczenie

----------

